# VMWare Fusion



## Jimmy (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if it's possible to install VMWare Fusion on top of FreeBSD? 

Scant information on the internet about this from what I can tell, most of the stuff seems to related to virtualising FreeBSD inside of VMWare Fusion which isn't what I'm looking to do.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

No, that's not possible. VMWare Fusion only runs on OS-X.

You can give emulators/virtualbox-ose a shot.


----------

